# Nazr Mohammed



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We definately should of gone after him!

San Antonio offered what? Malik Rose + 2nd round pick!?

We should of offered something like Henderson + 2nd round pick + small sum of cash

Argh :curse:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

San Antonio gave the Knicks a first round pick in the deal, not a second round pick. I don't think Dallas had a first round pick this season anyways.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Oh, they did? Still, thats like the 29th pick and I doubt they'll draft a good player there


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

yea but they would have traded Nazr for expirings I think or and a future 1st. The Spurs traded 2 1sts and Rose because of his long contract for Nazr


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

The difference between what the Spurs offered and what the Mavs could have offered is that the Spurs were offering a guy that the Knicks believed was useful to them (Rose). I don't think the Knicks would have wanted Henderson.

The Knicks were only going to do a deal where they are going to get something out of it. 

I know the Dallas press and fans like to say that the Mavs should have gotten Nazr instead of KVH. And while that would have been a better deal for the Mavs it may not have been all that easy. So if the Knicks had no interest in Henderson, how would the Mavs gotten that done?

I can't see anyone else the Mavs could have used to entice the Knicks into a trade for Nazr. Anyone have any thoughts on how they could have made that deal work?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

They probably would have needed Daniels for Nazr.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> They probably would have needed Daniels for Nazr.


I am sure that is who the Knicks would have wanted. Don't know if the Mavs would have done that deal.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think there was two first round picks that went to New York from the Spurs. New York is getting San Antonio's pick via Phoenix from this year, and a future first round pick from San Antonio as well.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

All in all, a great trade and a deal for the Spurs!


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Maybe he was one of the options Dampier was shopped for before the trade deadline.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Maybe. That would have really helped too.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

I think Barkely said it best when he said that Isiah was a good GM to make a championship team, too bad it wasn't his team when he delt Nazr to SA. Nazr fit right into the SA roster, can rebound and defend but wont give you anything offensively. He is also a good partner for TD up front, which makes this trade even more one-sided was the fact that NY doesn't have a legitimate C who plays....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Apparently we almost had Nazr Mohammed at a deadline deal, but Dallas pulled out because they wanted a 2nd rounder, not a 1st

*Dallas Trades*
Erick Dampier
Shawn Bradley
Cash Considerations

*New York Trades*
Nazr Mohammed
Kurt Thomas
2nd round pick

Link? I got this off another (worse) forum and the guy said he heard it on the radio.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

You want a coocoo trade idea, Dampier, Wahad + Stack to Knicks for Hardaway + Taylor.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't think the Knicks would accept, they don't get a swing with low bball IQ and we don't get a steal.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

That was a slap to the whole leauge. Spurs getting Nazr that is.


----------

